# Best 42 inch LED in around 50K.



## virkies (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi,

I am planning to buy new 42 inch LED TV (Full HD must, SMART desirable, 3D not required).

Budget ~ 50 K (can go upto 55K).

Brands I have researched LG, Samsung, Sony. Sony seems too costly.

Have shortlisted LG 42LN5710, Samsung 40EH5000 , LG42LN5400 and Sony Bravia KLV-40R452A. Which one you think would be best? I really liked the external recording feature of LG5710 but everyone seems to be impressed with Sony PQ.

Any other suggestion ?

Thanks


----------



## hars1988 (Apr 16, 2014)

same question in my mind too...

please mention price list if possible


----------



## virkies (Apr 16, 2014)

hars1988 said:


> same question in my mind too...
> 
> please mention price list if possible



Snapdeal prices - *www.snapdeal.com/product/electronic-tv-accessories/compare?ids=1350390,1397178,2057445916,1400199


----------



## Minion (Apr 16, 2014)

For your budget Philips 42PFL7977 is best option. It even has 3D and PQ is same as Sony.


----------



## virkies (Apr 23, 2014)

Minion said:


> For your budget Philips 42PFL7977 is best option. It even has 3D and PQ is same as Sony.


I was not really considering Philips as such because of brand image etc...also this one consumes 200W (almost double than LG/Sony ones) so does nt that add to cost in long run.

Any other opinion


----------



## Minion (Apr 23, 2014)

Philips is a reliable brand check techradar,avforum almost all philips tvs are rated 4.5-5 stars. and around your budget nothing beats it.A calibrated tv will consume much lesser electricity so not a issue.

Since you need a 42 incher within 50k i must there is no worthy tvs from other brand.


----------



## shubhu (Apr 23, 2014)

LG 42LN5400 42 Inches Full HD LED Television seems good for you.


----------

